# My Crystal Red Shrimps Eating Spinach



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I hope you enjoy watching my crystal red shrimps eating spinach.






Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...news-2/changed-way-youtube-embed-works-12968/


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

No, not working for me. I get a black viewport as well.

Thanks.

Wayne.



spit.fire said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...news-2/changed-way-youtube-embed-works-12968/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice video wayne. love the accompanying music


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.

I will update the link once the youtube embedding feature is working again.

Wayne.



jobber604 said:


> nice video wayne. love the accompanying music


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Link should work ok. But embedding it still does not work with some of the workaround suggested here.


----------



## e8c8k6ic (Jul 7, 2010)

*very nice*

Very enjoyable video. We really enjoy the CRS as much as the musical background........


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My CRS won't stop eating spinach.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

How do you prepare your spinach?? I microwaves a leaf for 45 seconds but they don't seem interested in it at all.


----------



## bcman (Mar 15, 2011)

very awasome!


----------

